# [SOLVED] USB 3 nie działa

## wonski

Cześć

Mam problem z uruchomieniem portów USB 3.0 na laptopie Lenovo G500.

USB 2 działa ok.

```
pabo-g500 pabo # lspci | grep USB

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

```

```
pabo-g500 pabo # lsusb                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub                                                                                                                                                                                                                 

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:0129 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTS5129 Card Reader Controller                                                                                                                                                                                    

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0cf3:3004 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3012 Bluetooth 4.0                                                                                                                                                                                             

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver                                                                                                                                                                                                              

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub                                                                                                                                                                                                      

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub   
```

Jądro konfigurowane stąd:

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/USB/HOWTO

Na win7 działa ok, więc porty są sprawne. Miałem już Gentoo na tym laptopie, też działało.

Przy podłączaniu czegokolwiek do portu USB 3 dmesg nie pokazuje nic, kompletnie.

Próbowałem na jądrze 3.14.14 oraz na 3.16.1, na obu jest ten sam problem.

Skończyły mi się pomysły, może ktoś pomoże?

//Edit

Naszło mnie żeby szukać po xhci, a nie po samym usb i mam to:

```
pabo-g500 pabo # dmesg | grep xhci

[    0.983878] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: can't find IRQ for PCI INT A; probably buggy MP table

[    0.984741] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    0.985571] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    0.986501] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    0.986503] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: No msi-x/msi found and no IRQ in BIOS

[    0.987345] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: startup error -22

[    0.988208] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: USB bus 3 deregistered

[    0.989044] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: init 0000:00:14.0 fail, -22

[    0.989871] xhci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:14.0 failed with error -22

```

Rozwiązane.

Po włączeniu w kernelu opcji 

```
 Message Signaled Interrupts (MSI and MSI-X)
```

----------

